# CWEbb



## DirtyLegend41 (Aug 29, 2003)

anyone heard about the rehab of cwebb, any news clips to back up your statement would be appreciated!


----------



## kb8gw32003 (Sep 10, 2003)

Nah, I haven't heard anything bout him lately.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I heard he is off crutches and walking without a limp, but I don't have a link.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> But in fact, Webber might not be practicing or playing for a while, thanks to offseason surgery on his left knee.
> 
> "At this point, I'm really not sure when I will come back," Webber said. "If it was up to me, I would be back as soon as possible, but it's not my call."
> 
> A 10-year veteran in his sixth season with the Kings, Webber has not been cleared to start running yet. Following surgery this summer to repair a torn meniscus and to clear up cartilage problems as well, Webber spent eight weeks on crutches.


Full Story


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Kings president Geoff Petrie said All-Star power forward Chris Webber is progressing nicely as he attempts to come back from June 10 arthroscopic knee surgery.
> "He's got to go to the doctor (James Andrews) sometime this month," Petrie said before Thursday night's Kings-Portland Trail Blazers preseason game. "But he's been increasing his activity level on a pretty regular schedule."
> 
> Petrie would not say if Webber has begun to run but did say he is "doing some stuff on a treadmill. He's on a program of gradual increasing activity, and there have been no hiccups to this point."
> ...


Link


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Webber Rehab Q&A 

Webber Rehab Event-Pics


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Webber update 



> Webber said he is scheduled for a return visit to renowned orthopedic surgeon Dr. James Andrews in about one week.
> 
> Webber also said his knee continues to react positively to treatment and rehabilitation. He was kidded that his walking stride has become more natural recently, and Webber responded by adding an exaggerated dip in his step while walking to the team bus after the Kings' victory Friday.
> 
> Webber hopes he will receive clearance to increase his on-court activities after meeting with Dr. Andrews.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Q&A with Chris Webber: The worst summer of his life*

He says injury, federal case frustrated, isolated him


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Webber will have knee examination 



> The Kings departed on a three-game road trip Tuesday without their best player, Chris Webber, who will continue his rehabilitation and have his surgically repaired knee examined Thursday in Atlanta.
> 
> Webber still plans to return to the Kings' lineup sometime in December, which would be some six months since he went down in a heap against the Dallas Mavericks in the Western Conference semifinals.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Webber cleared to play one-on-one...*

Webber is cleared to play one-on-one after his knee is re-examined, but his return is still distant. 



> Kings coach Rick Adelman said All-Star power forward Chris Webber's recovery from knee surgery is continuing, but Adelman doesn't expect him in uniform until sometime between mid-December and early January.
> 
> Webber was cleared for limited practice after being re-examined Tuesday in Birmingham, Ala., by sports orthopedic surgeon James Andrews, who had performed the June 10 surgery on Webber's left knee.
> 
> ...


----------

